# Removal of retained drain



## clufkin (Jan 3, 2012)

What CPT code would be used for removal of retained drain after any type of abdominal/retroperitoneal surgery?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Chris Lufkin, CPC


----------



## KCROSS (Jan 4, 2012)

You might look at 49002, reopening of recent laparotomy, with a 78 modifier if the patient is still in a global period.  Dx would probably be 998.4 foreign body accidentally left during a procedure


----------



## syllingk (Jan 12, 2012)

Where was it removed? In the office? It is usually part of the global unless removed in the OR or use an e/m outside the global period.  This was a tube placed for drainage right?


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 12, 2012)

If the physician is simply pulling the tube out there is no code for this.


----------



## clufkin (Jan 18, 2012)

This was done in the OR abd during the post op period. Thanks for all your answers. I will discuss with the surgeon.

Chris


----------

